# Snow, snow, more snow...



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice piece of the world you live! Looks like the drifting gave you a good wind break of a bowl around the bee yard.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

50cm? Like you really measured all that snow and came up with 50 cubic meters.  Quit playin with us. If its a half a yard stick, then just say so.  Dang northerners.....


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

BjornBee said:


> 50cm? Like you really measured all that snow and came up with 50 cubic meters.  Quit playin with us. If its a half a yard stick, then just say so.  Dang northerners.....


Hey BjornBee, I have given up on converting. My wife doesn't know how to convert and she uses metric every day all day. So I use the following web site to convert. http://www.worldwidemetric.com/metcal.htm It says that 50 centimeters converts to .00031 miles. 

That said how deep is the snow at your place. We've got about 7.62 cm  since Saturday morning.


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

The older I get the less I miss the snow belt, but I still like to see a white winter landscape.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Pictures speak a thousand words they say, just sitting here in front of the big screen and watching it fall is better than being there!!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Bizzybee said:


> Pictures speak a thousand words they say, just sitting here in front of the big screen and watching it fall is better than being there!!



Bizzy...here's a clue....snow = water.....


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

*Snow Is Good!*

>That said how deep is the snow at your place. We've got about 7.62 cm since Saturday morning.<

Just a dustin', eh? We've got 87.5 cm. More on Thursday.
I'm hoping the hives are soon buried, and the west wind can't get them.


----------



## nsmith1957 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ahhh... What's the white stuff on the ground. Kinda looks like a monster frost.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

*Cold weather*

When I look to the mountains East of us (an hours drive from us) I see lots of snow. They say there have been near record snows up there, they have skiing, but I'll wait until Spring before going up to fish in the lakes up there. Two days ago we had "frost" down here -- it killed the leaves at the tops of my fig trees. Now the fig trees have nice green leaves 2/3 of the way up and are bald on top. Looks a bit peculiar. The oranges are nearly ripe, and should soon be ready to pick. We will probably have a bit more frost in another week or so, then the remainder of the leaves on the fig trees will likely be affected too. The bees are still bringing in pollen, raising a little brood, and keeping drones. I should probably think about starting a small batch of queens. Perhaps it will be possible to produce a few, even this time of year.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Right now any precipitation would be welcome....even snow. We're short about 60cm on rainfall for the year, so far.


----------



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

*soon*

Jackalope you gotum talkin cm now...they didn't pick up on the -20C , more conversions there too, but it'll come.

Hey soon they'll be talkin Km .... and maybe even gettin rid of a President and voting in a Prime Minister!

Ya'll around the world have a MERRY CHRISTMAS not a happy holiday, a REAL MERRY CHRISTMAS! 

And great honey in the new year.


----------



## jackalope (May 18, 2007)

BJ said:


> Hey soon they'll be talkin Km .... and maybe even gettin rid of a President and voting in a Prime Minister!


only after we switch away from dogpounds, backyards and guys named Miles.


----------

